
Android Pie cripples WiFi network analyzer and indoor navigation apps - bobzilla42
https://issuetracker.google.com/issues/79906367#comment15
======
spoofle
This will cripple network diagnostic, security, net-stumbling apps too. Seems
like at a bare minimum, higher frequency scanning should be a request-able
permission rather than simply outlawed.

------
_trampeltier
? without login ?

~~~
bobzilla42
The WifiManager.startScan() usage is limited to: \- Each foreground app is
restricted to 4 scans every 2 minutes. \- All background apps combined are
restricted to one scan every 30 minutes."

Mark startScan() as deprecated so that we can take away this API in future
releases.
[https://android.googlesource.com/platform/frameworks/base/+/...](https://android.googlesource.com/platform/frameworks/base/+/478ee74428e04522d6ac0bf10c30ddaaf62028a4)

